

56% of developers support Apple's iOS, 90% are single-platform - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/06/18/56_of_developers_support_apples_ios_90_are_single_platform.html

======
robotron
Really? Really? So around half of ALL US developers only write for iOS?

~~~
silencio
The survey is presumably mobile-only, since the company behind it specializes
in mobile advertising. In which case those kinds of statistics make plenty of
sense - half of all _mobile_ developers in the US writing for iOS? Not
unimaginable.

